# Cookie Monster



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I lost Cookie on June 23, 2011. I cannot say what a great pet and companion she was. She was Starseeker's Kissmas Cookie CDX RE CGC and tomorrow is her birthday and I miss her every day. She also happened to be born on my parent's anniversary (and they divorced) so I always worried if it was a bad sign... oh boy... it is so hard...


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

:O( happy birthday to her and so sorry for your loss. :O((


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss...hug your pups tight, that always makes everything better.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, knowing too well what you're going through. We said goodbye to Charlie on July 2, 2011, after he spent several days at an emergency clinic fighting a long cluster of seizures.

I remember hoping Cookie's story would have a happier ending.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I cannot believe how sad I am. She loved and adored me and she died so quickly. Thank you every one who responds.. iI is just so hard....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have her kids and grandkids who remind me of her all of the time. I am just so sad..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry, yes it does hurt, not having them here with us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you remember the best of times with Cookie tomorrow on her birthday. She sounds like she was such a special girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a special girl to be carried so close to your heart. Miss and love and celebrate her.... love like that is too precious to ever let go! Big hugs to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Do something in her memory tomorrow for your Cookie. She sounds like a great girl from all your stories! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow on this hard anniversary.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just don't know why I am so sad. Thank you every one for your replies. She was just such an easy dog in this sea of too many dogs..... that I own.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

There seems to be a special connection there, things seem to hit us sometimes, when we least expect it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I just don't know why I am so sad. Thank you every one for your replies. She was just such an easy dog in this sea of too many dogs..... that I own.


Grieving takes its time. In my experience, waves of sadness and tears can strike years after I have kissed a furry sweetheart goodbye. It's part of loving them. Part of being human, I guess.

In case you missed it, this thread has some poems that get to the heart of the matter: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/94070-poems-hurting-heart.html. Be sure you have box of tissues nearby as you read.

I hope you are able to celebrate Cookie on her birthday.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She was such a great pet to me.... and I miss her all of the time...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you post some pictures of her, and tell us some of the funny,cute things she did?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope some of the happy memories you have of Cookie bring you some comfort on her special day. Hugs


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your sadness as you come up on her birthday. I know her sudden loss has been so very difficult for you. It was so tragic to loose her at such a young age. Wishing that in time, her memories will bring some comfort to your aching heart. Hugs to you tomorrow and in the future.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We'll be thinking of you and Cookie tomorrow.


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear Sally's Mom,

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my first Golden on Nov 28th of this year and myself, along with many other Golden owners on this forum, know how hard it is to go through. We all want just one more cuddle, one more lick or one more hug from our Goldens - but can't have it. Cookie knows you loved her and is now in a special place where she is healthy, happy and strong. She is playing with all the other beautiful Goldens that have passed and always has that famous Golden smile on her face now. She is watching over you and wants you to know she too loved you very much and knows you did all you could for her during her time on earth.

Rest in peace sweet Cookie and Happy Earth Birthday. 

Many hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I never met Cookie, but I feel like I know her well, through all of the pictures and stories I have been told. She seemed like she was a wonderful friend, who will always be loved. Thinking of you today.

"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole".
 ~Roger Caras

"If there are no dogs in Heaven,
then when I die I want to go
where they went".
- Will Rogers


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sadness on Cookie's birthday today. She is watching down at you and hoping you can be happy again. I'm sure she is celebrating at the bridge with so many of our pets. Hugs....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cookie at the Bridge.

Janice, sometimes it helps to share a favorite memory--I know I'd like to hear some of her good memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie*

Happy Birthday, Cookie!!
I lost my Samoyed, Munchkin, on my Mom and Dad's Anniversary and I thought it was a good sign.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are photos of her in my photo album. The photo with her with the dumbbell was taken at about 22 months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> There are photos of her in my photo album. The photo with her with the dumbbell was taken at about 22 months.


I just viewed your album. You captured some great photo moments with your gang! Cookie was so beautiful.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I bought Cookie from her breeder in South Carolina sight unseen. She left her birthplace at 10 weeks of age and flew into Logan Airport in Boston, where we picked her up. She slept on my kids aged 7 and 5 years at the time for the ride back to Portland, Me. Her breeder took a leap of faith in me, as she didn't ask for any money from me up front. And I took a leap of faith that Cookie came as "advertised". Cookie walked into our house with Sally(aged 10) and Laney(aged 5). She was repsectful, yet unafraid, and acted like she had always lived in our house. She was my easiest of the 9 to housetrain... really never had an accident. And she wasn't destructive... We always called her a bull in a China shop, as no barrier could keep her in and she could jump over anything. Until the beginning of this year, she could leap onto the exam tables like a cat. She once jumped a five foot chain link fence to get to me... Cookie was so easy to train for show ring obedience... she was biddable. She loved her kids and grandkids, and with Tiki's first litter, she would jump in the whelping box to clean the pups. She brought all puppies in the whelping box, beany babies, cans from the recycles... Cookie was a counter surfer extraordinaire.. and could lick the chicken grease from a pyrex pan on the counter without breaking the pan OR getting pancreatitis. I loved her happy nature and her ability to get along with everyone and everything. I still miss her very much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I bought Cookie from her breeder in South Carolina sight unseen. She left her birthplace at 10 weeks of age and flew into Logan Airport in Boston, where we picked her up. She slept on my kids aged 7 and 5 years at the time for the ride back to Portland, Me. Her breeder took a leap of faith in me, as she didn't ask for any money from me up front. And I took a leap of faith that Cookie came as "advertised". Cookie walked into our house with Sally(aged 10) and Laney(aged 5). She was repsectful, yet unafraid, and acted like she had always lived in our house. She was my easiest of the 9 to housetrain... really never had an accident. And she wasn't destructive... We always called her a bull in a China shop, as no barrier could keep her in and she could jump over anything. Until the beginning of this year, she could leap onto the exam tables like a cat. She once jumped a five foot chain link fence to get to me... Cookie was so easy to train for show ring obedience... she was biddable. She loved her kids and grandkids, and with Tiki's first litter, she would jump in the whelping box to clean the pups. She brought all puppies in the whelping box, beany babies, cans from the recycles... Cookie was a counter surfer extraordinaire.. and could lick the chicken grease from a pyrex pan on the counter without breaking the pan OR getting pancreatitis. I loved her happy nature and her ability to get along with everyone and everything. I still miss her very much.


I can understand why she is such a special dog for you. What a beautiful soul!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Janice I think I can understand your pain. 

Our heart dogs are with us forever. Grieve, cry and tell us her story, tell me something she did that would make you smile. Tell me how she gave you special love. Many of us here have lost a special dog this year and would like to share with you her stories, let us cry with you and help each other heal.

There are no others like our "heart" dogs! I grieve with you with her loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought about another trait of Cookie's that I adored while I was driving home tonight. She was the most amazing mother. Remember she could jump over anything...so even when the whelping box required jumping into it from a standstill, she would... She thwarted my attempts at ever weaning her pups. I would have had to physically remove her from the house to stop her from nursing them, she never snapped at them even when their needle teeth and scratchy paws hurt. I also never saw her even correct one... A total of 17 pups born and all made it to weaning.... I kept litter mates, Georgie and Mantha from her first litter. It they got too rough with each other, she would pick up a squeaky toy and squeak it between them to break it up. It always worked... If I was watching Animal Planet and she heard pups on the TV, she would turn inside out. Although her daughters and grand daughter have been wonderful moms, they are nothing compared to Cooks. I also loved when she would bring "presents" to her grand kids in the whelping box and how she would "wow" puppy buyers jumping over the four foot X pens t get inside with her grand kids.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She sounds like she was the best doggie mom a puppy could ever ask for! I am sure she was there in spirit this summer with Tiki's litter, and will be for any future litters. I love how athletic she was all the way until she passed. I love the dumbbell picture!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Grief in normal especially at the holidays. I am sorry for you pain and hope, in time, it lessens and only the good memories remain to make you smile. The good stories you told made me smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie*

So very sorry about your Cookie-I love your name!


----------

